# b14 se-r wheels be good for road racing?



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

would b14 se-r wheels be good for road racing wheels, whats the ideal tire used on the b14 se-r wheel, considering i won't be using these wheels as a daily driver mostly for track use.


oh and btw it's for a b13


thanks


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

What are the specs on the wheels?


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

the wheel is a 15" and the tires i was planning on using where falkin azenis 205/50/15, and also can you tell me if that will fit?

thanks


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

yes, it's ok to run those and they will fit just fine.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

As long as the offset will not interfere, they are strong and a reasonable weight, you should be good to go.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

se_nismo that would be fine.

kuhmo 712 are also good as well.

either use 205/50 /15 for a wider grip or a 195/55/15 tires


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 are nowhere near the same league as Falken Azenis.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

what about victoracer v700's?? the treadwear sucks, but the grip is awesome. i'm thinking of getting some konig heliums that only weigh 10.8lbs and use the v700's.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Though they may be DOT legal, V700's are certainly NOT a street tire. The R-compound will last you less than 5000 miles on the street. Plus, they are not very safe when treading water at high speeds.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

so it sounds like the falkin azenis are the best overall tire?


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Best overall tire for what? Daily driving? No. Ultimate grip? No. Best treadwear rating? No. Best performance to price ratio? Definetly.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

Wont Be Beat said:


> Best overall tire for what? Daily driving? No. Ultimate grip? No. Best treadwear rating? No. Best performance to price ratio? Definetly.


agreed.
just make sure the offset on the B14 rims is close to that on the B13. I know they are a bit different but I forget exactly how different. Personally I think the Falken Azenis and V700's are the best way to go for AutoX. I used my Yok Parada Spec 2's this season. I owned in the rain (all I raced in), but the dry may be another story.

Most racers were using the Azenis or V700. Might be a good clue as to what is preferred.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

im running falken azenis 205 50 15 on my ser b14 wheels.

i would love to get out and auto cross. but i seem to be workign everysunday.

the setup was great for the summer time. but now we are getting rain and damp roads so its time to swich up. im gonna be putting my 17x7 on but i dont know n e great tires for rain to put up front. thinking of getting the Toyo Proxis 
casue i can get em for $63 each


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

17's will be too big for autocross. stay with the 15's and get some good rain/wet traction tires.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i wasnt gonna run the 17 in auto crossing. i was using the azenis on the 15'' i need a second tire cause the azenis are not made for wet surfaces. which i have enshured tonight on a turn


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> i wasnt gonna run the 17 in auto crossing. i was using the azenis on the 15'' i need a second tire cause the azenis are not made for wet surfaces. which i have enshured tonight on a turn


why not try b/f goodrich KDW with the new tread design? That's what I have on my 17's. I have not use it on the rain yet. I based my decision on the reviews I've read at tire rack.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

really....well...i dunno the price or avail. out here. but im not into road racing my 17's just daily driving. toyo proxis sould like the best deal to me...they are an all around tire that last long. not none of that r compound or soft ass rubber


----------

